# can I drink protein shakes all the time?



## ecot3c inside (Aug 20, 2011)

Im almost positive I put this in the right section. But, normally I would have a protein drink aprox. 10 mins after my workout (time from driving from gym to home). lately I've been having a protein drink here and there all the time, they don't have too many calories about (300 calories), but I'm trying to bulk and get as big as I can before I start cutting.. the guy I live with is not smart by any means but swears to god that the reason my face is fatter and fingers.. lol and feet is bc I'm holding water weight from these protein shakes (not the reason why.. pretty sure it's the test-e lol), water weight from protein shakes?! lol. then he says "just pack it in, no need to get bigger", and insists that "you can't be big and fast at the same time" 

seeking advice from the more experienced....

also how to get rid of water weight..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 20, 2011)

nvm about the water retention, found an old thread that helped!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 20, 2011)

no views in 10 hours?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bulking is all about excess calories. I'll consume 7500 calories a day when I'm going strong, and 500-550g of protein daily at times (not in a while). There is no way I could eat that much protein, I've used 3-4 shakes a day to supplement my protein need. Whole food is best, but for ease of life, shakes are a huge help.


----------



## hypno (Aug 20, 2011)

Protein shakes are for the most part, only good for you. Unless you buy the cheep stuff from Tijuana or something. Just the same though, you can drink them when you want but just be sure to get the rest of your daily needs through other sources. Don't try to live on just the shakes and you should be fine. Remember as anabolic5150 said, real food sources are best.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 20, 2011)

....no


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 20, 2011)

I drink my protein as well as eat all day long  

my question is why the hell would a shake retain water? wtf is this guy talking about? I've never ate any food that retained water! ive pinned and retained water though.


----------



## littlekev (Aug 20, 2011)

My opinion is shakes are ok, unless its cheap ass protein with lots of sugar and unwanted ingredients. I no longer use them, but thats just me, id rather eat lean meat, or if im in a hurry TUNA is GREAT! I agree its more the test than the shakes!  Letro and aldactone and cardio work great, for research purposes of course!


----------



## ExLe (Aug 20, 2011)

Unless the shakes have dextrose,maltodextrine or some other sugars it is not the shakes. If you are adding to much salt to your food you will get bloated. On test you will feel a bit bloated if you are eating tons of complex carbs. I always feel a bit bloated when I bulk from all the carbs. What type of protein shakes are you drinking? Is it a weight gainer or whey protein?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 21, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I drink my protein as well as eat all day long
> 
> my question is why the hell would a shake retain water? wtf is this guy talking about? I've never ate any food that retained water! ive pinned and retained water though.



That has never happened to me unless I am not drinking enough water. Sometimes when I do drink a lot of shakes, I won't get enough water down due to being full from all the liquid. But that is not often the case, monitor your water intake and check it out.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 21, 2011)

If you suddenly changed your eating habits to support a bulker, you should look at what you are eating. If you are cycling w/ something that aromatizes, this is all about complete ignorance and you should know you're going to get bloating from water retention. If this is not the case, then like mentioned above take a look at the content of what you are eating - sodium? extra-heavy loaded fats or carbs?


----------

